# Arcing inside?



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

So ive had some headlight problems. i have hid's and the driver side ballast is shot, which is an easy fix. the passenger side balast is good, but cuts out sometimes. this morning i jumped in m car to go to work and turned on my headlights and i could hear very audible arcing coming from inside the cabin. it sounded like it was coming from under the glove box. i know the bcm wiring harness is notorious for rubbing back there, but before i rip it apart, does any part of the headlight wiring even run back there?


----------

